# Fishing this weekend



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody going? Gonna try to get April a Christmas billfish Saturday may do an overnight trip.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish we were going. Good luck to you sir! :thumbup:


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Anybody going? Gonna try to get April a Christmas billfish Saturday may do an overnight trip.


Good luck. I'll be out Sat on the bottom but my heart will be trolling for another bill.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Got the turbo off of my boat for rebuild, so I'm out...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hell!


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Planning on leaving Sat morning on the JinJack out of sportsmans for overnight trip. Not sure yet if we will head to rigs or spur.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

brianspy said:


> Planning on leaving Sat morning on the JinJack out of sportsmans for overnight trip. Not sure yet if we will head to rigs or spur.


We will be on 68 probably around the spur. Pretty Tuff is our boat


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> Got the turbo off of my boat for rebuild, so I'm out...


 Hey Bud, hope the turbo didnt let ya down while u was out in bluewater??


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Headed out in the AM, might go again on Sat depending on what happens tomorrow -- headed towards the edge, looking for the usual suspects.

Will be on 68


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> Hey Bud, hope the turbo didnt let ya down while u was out in bluewater??


Naw Buddy , just started losings top end RPM's ,, so I caught it in time before it self destructed. !!!
You know it's a B O A T


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

be at the river hog hunting but this weather lately has sure wanted me to go offshore just got my boat back from miller marine in pc.... getting it ready for 2013 season.....


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

We plan on heading out Saturday evening to swordfish that night. Not sure if we are headed to the Spur, Steps or Dumping Grounds yet.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Team Jacquelyn is heading out 7AM Saturday with destination the rigs. Sea forecast looks good, we are locked and loaded.

Robert


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather looks good, back on the Reel Mojo for an overnighter, leaving Saturday. Viking we will come knocking by Sunday morning for a cup of warm cafe au lait !!!
All the best and plenty of fish to all.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to hear that we will have some company! Now to decide on the rigs or just fishing the spur and east/southeast...


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

MSViking said:


> Team Jacquelyn is heading out 7AM Saturday with destination the rigs. Sea forecast looks good, we are locked and loaded.
> 
> Robert


Party time. Wishing for full boxes for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> . Viking we will come knocking by Sunday morning for a cup of warm cafe au lait !!!
> All the best and plenty of fish to all.


How about a Red Bull or a 5 hr energy drink! Not sure yet if we are going to hang near the Marlin and Ram or head to points further south? I guess it will depend on what we see at the Marlin and Ram. Either way we will be in 68, so shout at us!

Robert


----------



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

We will be headed out tomorrow, we gonna run a ways and check things out:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

This wind need to chill! 4.3 feet at the 115 bouy winds sustained 15kts gusting to 20. May only be a Sunday trip for us in a monkey boat! We shall see, good luck to all and be safe!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I hate to rain on the party, But I went out this AM forecast 1 to 2 it was a solid 5 to 6 and sloppy as hell. Made it 7 miles made two dives and went home. I know the forecast is through the weekend 1 to 2 hope it dies down to that for tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

sealark said:


> I hate to rain on the party, But I went out this AM forecast 1 to 2 it was a solid 5 to 6 and sloppy as hell. Made it 7 miles made two dives and went home. I know the forecast is through the weekend 1 to 2 hope it dies down to that for tomorrow and Sunday.



Thanks for the update. It is blowing like hell here in Navarre so not going tomorrow. gonna get an early start Sunday and give it a go!


----------

